# Xenon Plus Headlights



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

Do the xenon plus headlights move 15 degrees or so with the steering wheel at certain speeds? My MK6 GTI headlights did, but my A3 don't seem to move. Is there a setting that needs to be turned on? I thought thats what the 'plus' was for?


----------



## iceorbital (Jul 2, 2011)

The do not move, they are nit adaptative. I'm hoping there's a vcds code that can fix that tho


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

All the VCDS codes in the world won't make a headlight unit lacking the swivel mechanism "adaptive".


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

iceorbital said:


> The do not move, they are nit adaptative. I'm hoping there's a vcds code that can fix that tho


shucks. thanks! what the hell makes the xenon 'plus' then?!?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

"Xenon Plus" definition from Aussie Audi glossary:

http://www.audi.com.au/au/brand/en/tools/advice/glossary/xenon_plus.html


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm just happy to have Xenon headlights. Though I did enjoy having the adaptive ones on my M5.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> "Xenon Plus" definition from Aussie Audi glossary:
> 
> http://www.audi.com.au/au/brand/en/tools/advice/glossary/xenon_plus.html


So is this true?



taken from that audi.com.au link said:


> To avoid dazzling oncoming traffic, the headlights are equipped with automatic headlight range control and a headlight washer system.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I would be buying the LED lights if I was keeping the car for a longer period of time.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm personally not impressed with my LEDs. Xenons would have been better.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

misaka said:


> I'm personally not impressed with my LEDs. Xenons would have been better.


Why do you say that? I've seem to read LEDs are awesome.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

OMGK20 said:


> Why do you say that? I've seem to read LEDs are awesome.


LEDs in the A3 are all in reflector housings, no projector, no lenses like in other models. So the light is diffuse, and really looks cheap like someone stuck a 6000K HID bulb into a halogen reflector. HID projector is still brighter and throws better than the LEDs in the A3 imo. The A6, A7, A8 etc all use lenses to focus the light much like the HID+projectors do.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Really? Interesting. What else comes with the S3 LED package for it to be worth $1k?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

OMGK20 said:


> Really? Interesting. What else comes with the S3 LED package for it to be worth $1k?


LED turn signals in the front, where the DRLS run. The Xenon headlights use a normal turn signal bulb. It's cool, but in terms of lightning, not quite worth 1k.

Get the magnetic ride instead lol or another option. If they made the LEDs like the A6 etc it would have been totally worth it, but they made it look cheaper than a Corolla with LED headlights, (which also uses a projector audi!)


----------

